# Disney announces 3 more STAR WARS films and more....



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2019)

Hello.

Disney announces film release schedule up to 2027 and promises three more ‘Star Wars’ films, ‘Indiana Jones 5’ and more.

The most notable listings are three new _Star Wars _movies. They’re due to be released on December 16, 2022, December 20, 2024, and December 18, 2026. It’s unclear at the moment whether that will make up a whole new trilogy for the iconic sci-fi franchise.




 

https://twitter.com/ErikDavis/status/1125802890310742016/photo/1

https://www.nme.com/news/film/disne...r-wars-films-indiana-jones-5-and-more-2485051


----------



## zomborg (May 10, 2019)

I am a die hard fan of episodes 4,5&6 (the original 3) didn't really like 1,2&3 at least nowhere near as much as the originals and after making 6 of them, Lucas said he did not want to make anymore. In my opinion, if he planned to stop after the first 6, I don't count any entries after that. To me they don't exist.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 10, 2019)

When will we stop milking these cows?


----------



## Paolosworld (May 10, 2019)

Jesus Christ, 9 live action remakes?


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> When will we stop milking these cows?


When they stop giving milk. 

So, not that soon.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 11, 2019)

Wow! More MARVEL movies for Phase 4! Maybe X-Men and Fantastic 4 will join MCU very soon with Avengers!


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 16, 2019)

Let's leave the Fantastic 4 alone for a while. I don't think that poor horse can take much more.


----------

